# Power beep?



## ROade (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi all.
I'm running CyanogenMod7 on my fascinate.
Any1 know how I can turn back on the beep when power cord is hook or unhooked.
I operate a Crane and cable is forever vibrating loose. I miss the tone letting me know when it disconnects.
Thanks.
PEACE!

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------

